# Warum bei 144 hz = 144 fps?



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

Moin. Die Frage seht ihr bereits oben  : ) Habe nämlich vllt. bald vor mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, deswegen frage ich mich wenn die fps unter die 144 fps fallen was dann passiert? Ruckeln wird es ja wohl nicht oder...
2te Frage...Ein IPS Panel hat den Vorteil eines wesentlich besseren Schwarzwertes oder?

Danke Leute : )


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Januar 2016)

Ein IPS Panel hat wesentlich bessere Farbwiedergabe und ja den überlegenen Schwarzwert.
Wenn du viel Filme schauen willst, ist ein IPS Panel Pflicht. In 144 Hz gibt es aber (glaube ich) noch keine oder nur sehr wenige.

Es gab mal eine Untersuchung hier auf der Seite, wie stark sich Framedrops auf die gefühlte Wiedergabe in 60 / 120 / 144 Hz auswirken.
Kann man googlen, aber ohne entsprechendes Panel eh nicht nachvollziehen.
Tatsächlich werden bei aktiviertem vsync und FPS unterhalb 144 Hz Bilder einfach doppelt angezeigt. Ohne vsync kann es zudem zu Tearing kommen.
Das ist aber weniger stark wahrnehmbar als bei 60Hz. Bei sehr starken FPS Drops kannst du dafür auch mehrere Tearing-Zeilenrisse im Bild haben.

Freesync / Gsync befreit dich von allem  .


----------



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

Mich stören bei einem TN Panel das "graue" schwarz...Wenn das soll es auch ein Gsync - Monitor werden. Hab eine Evga GTX 980ti SC+, aber selbst mit ihr wären 144fps doch recht selten, deswegen fragte ich. Mit Gsync wäre dann alles spitze hoffe ich ; )


----------



## Roli (11. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hättet ihr mich fast getriggert mit dem überlegenen IPS-Panel.

copy+paste:

TN oder IPS ist doch wohl reine Geschmacksfrage.
Und ohne zwei gleichwertige nebeneinander mal zu Hause stehen gehabt zu haben, ist das doch nur Nachgeplappere von anderen Kommentaren.
Ich mag IPS nicht. Lichthöfe zerstören meine Spiel- und Filmatmosphäre und vom Glitzern krieg ich Kopfschmerzen. Schwarz und weiß sehen auf einigen IPS einfach nur gruselig aus.  
Moderne TN finde ich hingegen super. Aber das alles gilt nur für MICH! 

Das muss eben jeder für sich selber herausfinden, was er als gutes Bild empfindet, und was ihn nervt.

@ TE: Was meinst du, was passiert dann? Verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz.
 Ob 144hz oder 90hz anliegen, merken nur die aller wenigsten Spieler. Ich merke bei flüssigen 60 fps noch nicht mal den Unterschied zu 144 fps. Ist aber individuell.


----------



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich meine damit wenn nicht 144 fps bei einem 144 hz monitor anliegen ob es dann, will nicht sagen ruckeln, aber "unsauberer" läuft


----------



## omgthisnoise (11. Januar 2016)

Thor83 schrieb:


> Ich meine damit wenn nicht 144 fps bei einem 144 hz monitor anliegen ob es dann, will nicht sagen ruckeln, aber "unsauberer" läuft



Kurze Antwort: Nein


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn du einen guten Schwarzwert suchst, dann brauchst du einen Monitor mit hohem *statischen* Kontrast, einen mit VA-Panel z. B.
144FPS bei 144Hz sind eben optimal, aber wenn du nur 60FPS hast, wirkt das immer noch flüssiger als 60FPS bei 60Hz


----------



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube dir, weil ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen konnte aber warum wurd dann hier immer so ein Wind darum gemacht das es dann 144 fps sein sollten und zur Not sogar Details reduzieren sollten?

Es gibt 2 Asus Monitore mit Gsync. Einmal mit TN und einmal mit IPN Panel. Bin irgendwie nur nicht bereit 850 Ohren für einen Monitor auszugeben...Der mit TN kostet ca 550 €. Nur halt TN...


----------



## donnied88 (11. Januar 2016)

Thor83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir, weil ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen konnte aber warum wurd dann hier immer so ein Wind darum gemacht das es dann 144 fps sein sollten und zur Not sogar Details reduzieren sollten?



Mach dir keinen Kopf. Gsync wird alle Ruckler glattbügeln und tearing ins reich der fabeln verbannen. Ich habe selbst einen solchen Monitor hier stehen und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. Der riesen Vorteil von Gsync ist einfach das man keine konstanten 60 fps mehr braucht für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis ohne tearing.
Für mich ist Gsync eine offenbarung. Würde meinen Monitor jederzeit einer 980ti z.b vorziehen, der war die deutlich bessere Investition.

Einziger Hacken an der Sache sind die krassen Qualitätsprobleme von den 144hz, ips Monitoren. Bis man da einen Guten hat kann schonmal einiges an Hin- und Herschicken stattfinden.



Thor83 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Asus Monitore mit Gsync. Einmal mit TN und einmal mit IPN Panel. Bin irgendwie nur nicht bereit 850 Ohren für einen Monitor auszugeben...Der mit TN kostet ca 550 €. Nur halt TN...


Andere Möglichkeit hast du nicht wenn du IPS willst. Gibt nur diese Monitore mit deinen Kriterien.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> Andere Möglichkeit hast du nicht wenn du IPS willst. Gibt nur diese Monitore mit deinen Kriterien.



Genau deswegen warte ich auf die neue GPU-Generation und hoffe dass es dann auch mehr Auswahl gibt bei *iPS | 144 Hz & Freesync / GSync*


----------



## donnied88 (11. Januar 2016)

Es gäbe halt noch den  Acer Predator XB270HUbprz.

Der kostet allerdings auch 700 und 1. kommt davon bald der( bessere) Nachfolger und 2.ist das Ding einfach hässlich.


----------



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

Der Asus ROG PG279Q soll ja recht nett sein aber das mit dem zurückschicken etc. graut mir auch  Für das Geld erwartet man das alles passt!


----------



## donnied88 (11. Januar 2016)

Thor83 schrieb:


> Der Asus ROG PG279Q soll ja recht nett sein aber das mit dem zurückschicken etc. graut mir auch �� Für das Geld erwartet man das alles passt!



Der Monitor ist ein Traum. Problem ist halt das gefühlt 4/5 Examplare eher Alpträume sind.


----------



## Roli (11. Januar 2016)

ASUS hat mit seinen aktuellen Monitore massive Qualitätsprobleme.

Dass es nur zwei zur Auswahl gibt, ist ein Gerücht, genau wie Ruckler unter 144fps bei einem 144hz-Monitor.

Was willst du denn?
Auflösung?
hz?
Panel?
Größe?
sonstige Features wie adaptive sync/Ergonomie?
Für was? welche Spiele?
Budget?


----------



## donnied88 (11. Januar 2016)

Roli schrieb:


> Dass es nur zwei zur Auswahl gibt, ist ein Gerücht,



Dann nenne doch mal noch 144hz, ips, gsync Monitore außer den 3 genannten. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Thor83 (11. Januar 2016)

WHQD
144hz
IPN
27 Zoll
Gsync
Querbeet
unter 700 wird eh schwierig : D


----------



## omgthisnoise (11. Januar 2016)

Thor83 schrieb:


> WHQD
> 144hz
> IPN
> 27 Zoll
> ...



Acer Predator XB270HU
ASUS PG279Q

auf CES vorgestellt: Viewsonic XG2703-GS [165Hz]


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2016)

Ich empfehle den *Artikel *zum Thema *GSync/Freesync* bzw *VSync/Inputlag* etc. in der *aktuellen PCGH.*

Dazu noch *diesen Artikel*:
Der 24-Fps-Mythos: Warum 24 Frames in Spielen nicht flüssig ist - Bild- und Videobeweise - Update: Slow-Motion-Video
Nur als Zusatzinfo das mehr FPS eigentlich immer besser sind.
Ob man allerdings nen Unterschied zwischen 240FPS und 300 FPS merkt - wie manche CS:GO Cracks predigen - kann ich persönlich nicht sagen 

Ich hab Freesync (kein 120/144Hz Monitor) bei einem Kumpel ausprobiert - bringt mir bei einigen Spielen (Dirt Rally !!!) extrem viel.
Allerdings - mal abgesehen davon das ich keine Freesync-fähige GPU hab - würde ich sicherlich warten bis sich alle auf einen Standard geeinigt haben und ich nicht auf einen GPU-Hersteller beschränkt bin.
Und da Intel in Zukunft auf Freesync setzen wird ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich NVidia geschlagen geben wird und auch auf Freesync umsteigt.


----------



## donnied88 (12. Januar 2016)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den *Artikel *zum Thema *GSync/Freesync* bzw *VSync/Inputlag* etc. in der *aktuellen PCGH.*Und da Intel in Zukunft auf Freesync setzen wird ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich NVidia geschlagen geben wird und auch auf Freesync umsteigt.



Da hat nvidea absolut keinen Grund zu. Warum auch? Sie verdienen gutes Geld damit und haben ein Marktanteil von knapp 80%.

Ich habe mich bewusst für gsync entschieden da ich viel eher davon ausgehe, das ( so leid es mir tut) AMD in den nächsten Jahren Insolvenz anmelden muss. Das würde Freesync nutzlos machen. Bin auch extra deshalb auf nvidea umgestiegen.
Muss natürlich nicht passieren, aber ist für mich wahrscheinlicher als das Nvidea auf Freesync umsteigt.


----------



## Sebi77 (3. Januar 2018)

Ryzen hat dann wohl AMD gerettet


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den xb270hu und in manchen Spielen hat der trotz 5k Max Settings kein vernünftiges Bild. Dem fehlt ein bisschen Schärfe und Kontrast. Des weiteren leider der unter BLB wie mittlerweile alle Panels. Ein Freund hat einen va Monitor gekauft und das BLB war jenseits von ertragbar.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

Welcher Monitor war das?
Hab noch keinen VA Monitor gehabt, der schlechteres BLB als TN hatte.
Von IPS und den gelben Ecken des Todes brauchen wir ja garnicht erst reden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher Monitor war das?
> Hab noch keinen VA Monitor gehabt, der schlechteres BLB als TN hatte.
> Von IPS und den gelben Ecken des Todes brauchen wir ja garnicht erst reden.



iiyama ProLite X2888HS-B2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2018)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ein IPS Panel hat wesentlich bessere Farbwiedergabe und ja den überlegenen Schwarzwert.


Naja, der Schwarzwert ist fast überall sehr gut, wären da nicht die ausgeprägten Bereiche mit Backlightbleding, die Gerade bei Filmen massiv stören.
Schau Dir z.B.  hier in Beitrag 47 das Bild zum Asus ROG PG279Q  an. 
Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es

Thor83, das "graue" schwarz bekommt man über die Helligkeit geregelt. Ist es dunkel im Zimmer, muss man natürlich die Helligkeit reduzieren und dann wird das schwarz zu einem sehr dunklem grau. Es ist zumindest relativ gleichmäßig im Gegensatz zum IPS. Man kann einen TN Bildschirm selten aus der Verpackng nehmen und anmachen. Dann sehen vermutlich die meisten grottig aus. Man sollte sich die Zeit nehmen, und ihn in Ruhe kalibieren. Ich habe mir dazu Farbstreifen aus dem Baumarkt geholt und dann mit den Internetbildern der Farben vergleichen. Das hat alles etwas gedauert, da ich früher auf Offset-Maschinen gedruckt habe und hunderte Stunden Farben mischte, habe ich vielleicht ein etwas sensibleres Gefühl für die Zusammenhange, wenn man die Intensität, den Kontrast und den Gammawert einzählner Farbkanäle ändert, aber das sollte mit etwas Zeit und Ruhe jeder schaffen. Auf eine "Panallotterie" mit IPS Panal hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2018)

IPS und guter Schwarzwert, habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2018)

LCD Monitore und brauchbare Schwarzwerte?
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2018)

Nen VA ist ok, allerdings nur bestimmte mit 60Hz.
Wenn es welche mit local dimming gäbe, wäre es noch besser.
An OLED kommt halt nichts ran.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Januar 2018)

@Topic    144fps=Hz ist nicht so optimal.
141fps bei 144hz mit gsync und v sync im Treiber an und v sync in Spielen aus. Oder ULMB@144hz aber das unterstützen nur wenige Monitore.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> An OLED kommt halt nichts ran.



OLED?
Nichts kommt an einen Röhrenmonitor heran.


----------



## chaotium (6. Januar 2018)

Gibt es schon OLEDs mit über 60HZ? Und Gsync?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Januar 2018)

ja für 5.000+€


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @Topic    144fps=Hz ist nicht so optimal.
> 141fps bei 144hz mit gsync und v sync im Treiber an und v sync in Spielen aus. Oder ULMB@144hz aber das unterstützen nur wenige Monitore.





Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ja für 5.000+€


Naja, so richtig Ahnung scheinst du ja nicht zu haben.
Informier dich lieber erst mal bevor du falsche Aussagen postest.



Threshold schrieb:


> OLED?
> Nichts kommt an einen Röhrenmonitor heran.


Dann leb halt weiter in der Vergangenheit mit deinem Strahlemann vor der Nase.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Januar 2018)

Die g sync Konfiguration ist von blurbusters und ein 4k 120hz Oled g sync Panel ist in Entwicklung/ nicht in Deutschland erhältlich


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

Es wurde mal nen 120Hz UHD OLED von Dell angekündigt, aber der kam nie.
144fps@144Hz sind ideal und läuft problemlos.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Januar 2018)

Laut Anleitung sollen 141fps@144hz besser sein aber da gibt es verschiedenen Ansichten


----------



## Laggy.NET (8. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es wurde mal nen 120Hz UHD OLED von Dell angekündigt, aber der kam nie.
> 144fps@144Hz sind ideal und läuft problemlos.



Man sollte immer unter der Maximalfrequenz bleiben.

Wenn nicht, greift entweder Fast-Sync, Vsync oder kein Sync (je nachdem, was eingestellt ist). Mit allen Vor und Nachteilen. Bei 144 FPS fallen die Nachteile natürlich nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

Wer also per Vsync auf 144 FPS limitieren lässt, der nutzt kein G-Sync mehr, wenn er 144 FPS erreicht, sondern stink normales Vsync incl. gesteigertem Inputlag.
Beim limitieren der FPS auf oder unter 144 FPS sollte man aber trotzdem vorsichtig sein. Viele FPS limiter können einen Inputlag erzeugen. Am besten ingame bzw. per config Datei limitieren, wenn möglich.


Also grundsätzlich stimmt das mit den 141 FPS schon. Es sollten halt weniger als 144 sein, damit man nicht die aktivierung von Vsync oder Fast Sync triggert bzw. dass man kein Tearing hat, wenn die Framatimes kurzzeitig mal auf unter 6,94 ms fallen sollten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Januar 2018)

Per Riva Tuner funktioniert das Limitieren eigentlich immer.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Januar 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon OLEDs mit über 60HZ? Und Gsync?



Es gibt 120 Herz OLEDs allerdings haben die alle kein G-Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

Wo gibt's die?
Vsync dient bei Gsync nur als limiter, Gsync ist weiter aktiv.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. Januar 2018)

YouTube  4k 120hz leider kein Oled Panel dafür aber VA mit Release im Sommer.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Oh, ein 65" Fernseher.
Ich hoffe mal AUO hat da mal nen ordentliches VA Panel verbaut.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die?



LGs OLED Fernseher können das.
Allerdings können die mangels HDMI 2.1 120 Herz nur bei 1080p oder bei Internern Quellen (Dateien auf dem TV) oder übers Internet darstellen.
Wobei man eigentlich darüber Nachdenken könnte irgendwie per LAN das Bild zu Streamen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Also doch kein Monitor.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also doch kein Monitor.



Im Notfall wird da halt Umfunktioniert


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Aber wie macht man nen 55" kleiner?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Februar 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Man sollte immer unter der Maximalfrequenz bleiben.
> 
> Wenn nicht, greift entweder Fast-Sync, Vsync oder kein Sync (je nachdem, was eingestellt ist). Mit allen Vor und Nachteilen. Bei 144 FPS fallen die Nachteile natürlich nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Sehr interessante Antwort Laggy ^^

Kannst du auch schnell aus dem Stehgreif sagen, welche FPS Limiter das sind, die einen Input Lag erzeugen können ... Oder kommt das immer auf die bestimmte Situation an 
Ich nutze den RivaTuner und hat dort 143 FPS eingestellt ... Komme zwar in den seltensten Fällen auch nur annähernd an die 143 FPS, aber das steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.

Diesen Thread habe ich ja auch nur gefunden, weil ich mir die Sache mit den FPS mal durch den Kopf habe gehen lassen ... 143 FPS oder 144 FPS als Limit ^^
Danke für diese Antwort


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. Februar 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Antwort Laggy ^^
> 
> Kannst du auch schnell aus dem Stehgreif sagen, welche FPS Limiter das sind, die einen Input Lag erzeugen können ... Oder kommt das immer auf die bestimmte Situation an
> Ich nutze den RivaTuner und hat dort 143 FPS eingestellt ... Komme zwar in den seltensten Fällen auch nur annähernd an die 143 FPS, aber das steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.
> ...



Rivatuner und Nvidia Inspector können je nach Spiel einen Inputlag erzeugen. (Quelle: Battlenonsense auf YouTube).
Ob man den wirklich spürt ist natürlich die Frage. Aber im Zweifel ist es immer besser, falls möglich, im Spiel direkt zu limitieren.


----------

